# Magazines for Kimber Ultra



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I just bought a Kimber Ultra CDP a few weeks ago and I'm looking for a quailty replacement magazine that will fit flush in the well. I heard that the Wilsons are a good choice, but I'm not sure which one to order. I read that the 47 OX is one choice, but will hang 1/8 below the well. Any help or advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You can get Chip McCormick mags really good deal on them too at cdnnsports.com
You'll want to look under Colt mags there. THey lump most all their 1911 mags in there.


----------

